# Ragged Mountain installing at HSQ to replace Spear this summer



## drjeff (Jun 11, 2014)

http://raggedmountainresort.com/spear-lift-replacement/

Get ready to ride an new Doppelmayr this coming winter


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 11, 2014)

That's big news!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 11, 2014)

I bet Pinnacle comes online the following season.  It looks like most of the trails are already cut.

http://www.newenglandskihistory.com/skiareaexpansions/NewHampshire/raggedmtn/pinnaclepeak.php


----------



## dlague (Jun 11, 2014)

drjeff said:


> http://raggedmountainresort.com/spear-lift-replacement/
> 
> Get ready to ride an new Doppelmayr this coming winter



Thats friggin' awesome!  We have really reduced the number of days there because we hated the Spear Triple.. While there are some decent trails off the 6 Pack, it is limited.


----------



## hammer (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## xwhaler (Jun 11, 2014)

Great news, cant wait to get up there this season. This should really help drive some business away from Gunstock and Sunapee I think.


----------



## dlague (Jun 11, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Great news, cant wait to get up there this season. This should really help drive some business away from Gunstock and Sunapee I think.



May even help with Pass sales!


----------



## Abubob (Jun 11, 2014)

I like the way they announce it. "We're putting in a new lift so hurry and buy a season's pass!" Got me thinkin bout it.


----------



## ss20 (Jun 11, 2014)

A little odd to announce this in June.  Still awesome!  I need to get to Ragged one day.  I've only heard good things about the glades in the Ravine and management seems to be doing an awesome job.


----------



## DoublePlanker (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome!  That's a huge improvement.


----------



## xwhaler (Jun 11, 2014)

Hopefully the snowmaking can keep pace with the new lifts and terrain. I know they made some improvements last season but historically snowmaking and the ability to open acres of terrain early and fast has been an issue.

The new restaurant/bar in that Elmwood Lodge will be good too---total wasted space up there currently.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 11, 2014)

ss20 said:


> A little odd to announce this in June.  Still awesome!  I need to get to Ragged one day.  I've only heard good things about the glades in the Ravine and management seems to be doing an awesome job.



I don't think that there's anything odd about wanting to announce, and generate some buzz about a major capital expenditure likely in the 4 million or so range, that was probably in the works for a while, but just awaiting final securing of the funds to go forward with it (always a challenge in the ski industry these days).  I'm sure they would of loved to announce this the last few weeks of their season, but couldn't be sure at the time that they'd be able to secure the capital needed to make it happen for the '14-'15 season


----------



## dlague (Jun 11, 2014)

drjeff said:


> I don't think that there's anything odd about wanting to announce, and generate some buzz about a major capital expenditure likely in the 4 million or so range, that was probably in the works for a while, but just awaiting final securing of the funds to go forward with it (always a challenge in the ski industry these days).  I'm sure they would of loved to announce this the last few weeks of their season, but couldn't be sure at the time that they'd be able to secure the capital needed to make it happen for the '14-'15 season



Probably provide a little boost to pass sales!  Or even help undecided types who might consider Gunstock vs Ragged


----------



## Rikka (Jun 11, 2014)

This is great news!!!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xlr8r (Jun 11, 2014)

This is a game changer for Ragged.  I typically would do about 4x the amount of runs off six pack vs the triple.  now when I go I will probably split my time evenly between the two peaks.  This might also put enough pressure on Sunapee to finally replace the Sunbowl Quad with a detach.


----------



## Abubob (Jun 11, 2014)

ss20 said:


> A little odd to announce this in June.



Not at all. It makes sense now that they mix the announcement with the pitch for season's pass. They moved up their deadline for discounted passes. This announcement builds excitement. Well, I'm excited ... but I'm also broke.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jun 11, 2014)

I went to Ragged once in 1990 or so.  It was super-cold, and the skiing was pretty weak, and I left after a few runs...  I've never had any desire to return, but now that I have young kids, I'm sure it will happen at some point.  Is Spear any better (more challenging) than the main mountain?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Jun 11, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> I went to Ragged once in 1990 or so.  It was super-cold, and the skiing was pretty weak, and I left after a few runs...  I've never had any desire to return, but now that I have young kids, I'm sure it will happen at some point.  Is Spear any better (more challenging) than the main mountain?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think the runs with the exception of the outer trail are better IMO!


i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## canobie#1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Screw Sunappe!!!!  Ragged for the win!!!!!  Such an awesome day, funny I decided to wear my ragged shirt this morning.  Ah the luck!

As for the june thing, they had to make the deal with doplymyer this week, so as soon as it was official they announced it.


----------



## dlague (Jun 11, 2014)

Ya screw Sunapee!


i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## podunk77 (Jun 12, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I bet Pinnacle comes online the following season.  It looks like most of the trails are already cut.




I'm having trouble posting the link here, but there's a brief youtube video from two months ago called "Ragged Mountain Ski Resort" showing aerial footage of Ragged, and it's surprising how far along Pinnacle looks.  Youtube account name is Carl Tyler, if anyone knows how to post a link here.


----------



## xwhaler (Jun 12, 2014)

Ragged really has a ton of potential to steal market share...their advanced offerings and glades are better than anything at Sunapee or Gunstock and now with 2 high speed chairs serving 2 peaks the ability to do quick runs on diverse terrain is exciting.
A 3rd peak coming on line would really be interesting. They really should do quite well with the Boston day trip market I'd think.

Are there any plans to offer lodging on site or are they strictly focused on the day trip market? I'm not sure if lodging would work---if people are doing overnight trips would they just go to bigger mountains?


----------



## Quietman (Jun 12, 2014)

podunk77 said:


> I'm having trouble posting the link here, but there's a brief youtube video from two months ago called "Ragged Mountain Ski Resort" showing aerial footage of Ragged, and it's surprising how far along Pinnacle looks.  Youtube account name is Carl Tyler, if anyone knows how to post a link here.


----------



## Bostonian (Jun 12, 2014)

Being a Gunstock passholder, I will say - that makes me jealous!  Very Jealous!  

I haven't skied ragged in a few years, but it does give me pause to think about investing in a second season pass there.  The only thing that is holding me back is of course it is an hour drive from our house in Gilford, while Gunstock is less than 2 minutes down the road, which is a pain in the ass.  If I were to invest the time and money into a second pass, it would be Cannon.  Either way, I do plan on hitting Ragged at least once or twice this coming winter.  Hopefully it will give Gunstock a little bit of a push to replace the Tiger Triple and expand the terrain over at Alpine Ridge.


----------



## Smellytele (Jun 12, 2014)

I will have to head back there this year at least once. It has been a few years since I have been and vowed not to return until they upgraded the lift and had the trail under it open and the glades.


----------



## Abubob (Jun 12, 2014)

podunk77 said:


> I'm having trouble posting the link here, but there's a brief youtube video from two months ago called "Ragged Mountain Ski Resort" showing aerial footage of Ragged, and it's surprising how far along Pinnacle looks.  Youtube account name is Carl Tyler, if anyone knows how to post a link here.


This.





oh .... I see someone already posted it.:dunce:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 12, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> .
> 
> Are there any plans to offer lodging on site or are they strictly focused on the day trip market? I'm not sure if lodging would work---if people are doing overnight trips would they just go to bigger mountains?





From their website:   There will be a village of condominiums and townhomes at the base of the ski resort, and most of the rest of the homes will be built either on the golf course, on the ski slopes, or both.

I think a lot of that development is contingent upon EB-5 money coming through.  I would think for them to really be a player, they'd need to have some sort of hotel with conference/banquet space to help drive revenue during the shoulder seasons.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 12, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 12, 2014)

drjeff said:


> I don't think that there's anything odd about wanting to announce, and generate some buzz about a major capital expenditure likely in the 4 million or so range, that was probably in the works for a while, but just awaiting final securing of the funds to go forward with it (always a challenge in the ski industry these days).  I'm sure they would of loved to announce this the last few weeks of their season, but couldn't be sure at the time that they'd be able to secure the capital needed to make it happen for the '14-'15 season



+ 1.  Lots of places begin and announce such work this time of year.


----------



## dlague (Jun 12, 2014)

Yup They want to get the stoke up early so word gets around!


----------



## Puck it (Jun 12, 2014)

I am thinking that getting to Pinnacle is going to a rather flat to get there and a slog to get out.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 12, 2014)

It will probably be very similar to the Attitash / Bear Peak exchange.   I wouldn't want to ride lower easy winder on a snowboard.  Only skied that trail a couple of times and there are some sections that require some skating.


----------



## hammer (Jun 12, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> It will probably be very similar to the Attitash / Bear Peak exchange.   I wouldn't want to ride lower easy winder on a snowboard.  Only skied that trail a couple of times and there are some sections that require some skating.


And there's also that uphill at the start...

Nevertheless it will be good to have some more trail options and having a high speed lift on Spear makes the trails there more regularly accessible.  Have yet to try the woods at Ragged but in all honesty if all there is are the trails off of the 6-pack the place skis kinda small.


----------



## bobbutts (Jun 12, 2014)

Great news.. pretty obvious move for them that's been discussed for years on forums.  Has been a decent few years for s/c nh with the Rocket, Cascade Basin, and now Spear HSQ.  Pinnacle coming soon.
Time for Sunapee to get on the ball with Sun Bowl HSQ
I wouldn't mind seeing them put one on North Peak also


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 12, 2014)

Would love to see a High Speed lift or at the very least a conveyor fast lift replace the Tiger triple at Gunstock.  That terrain pod is the best skiing on the hill IMO, but the lift is a tad long of a ride for only 700 or so vert of terrain.


----------



## dlague (Jun 12, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> It will probably be very similar to the Attitash / Bear Peak exchange.   I wouldn't want to ride lower easy winder on a snowboard.  Only skied that trail a couple of times and there are some sections that require some skating.



I never had to skate that uphill section - basically need to straight line that section.  However I have seen other do that.  That trail is not worth the effort though.


i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## canobie#1 (Jun 12, 2014)

Iv'e heard that major blasting is in the pans for upper and lower easy winder.  Along with snowmaking and grooming.


----------



## Newpylong (Jun 13, 2014)

Great news. Ragged is a great mountain.


----------



## dlague (Jun 13, 2014)

They are generating a lot of buzz on that news around southern and central NH based on relatives and friends that keep trying tell me about it!  Silly people they should know that I get the news fast due to this forum.  Plus many know that I think about skiing all summer long hence their eagerness to tell me something I might not know relative to skiing. 


i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## canobie#1 (Jun 14, 2014)

People down here in RI are already talking about it! 

I have a feeling they are going to have to add more trails on spear.  Hopefully they don't butcher the ravine but I doubt they would.  How about the back side?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 14, 2014)

I have read in the past about the possibility of a new trail between Showboat and the Not Too Shabby glade.  

I'm wondering if any regrading of Showboat will happen with the new lift install.  I think it would be worth their while to install a culvert across the width of the trail and bury the stream.  It gets pretty narrow there at the bottom, which is fine with the number skiers on it in the past, but may not be with the added traffic from the new lift.


----------



## dlague (Jun 16, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I have read in the past about the possibility of a new trail between Showboat and the Not Too Shabby glade.
> 
> I'm wondering if any regrading of Showboat will happen with the new lift install.  I think it would be worth their while to install a culvert across the width of the trail and bury the stream.  It gets pretty narrow there at the bottom, which is fine with the number skiers on it in the past, but may not be with the added traffic from the new lift.



I get what you mean about the run out section of showboat.  That section gets scrapped off fast because people go sideways after building up speed going down the short steep there.  Wish everyone would just get on edge and make the turns then it would not be so bad.  I wish they would make the rest of that trail work like you said by adding a culvert pipe.



i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## Abubob (Jun 16, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I have read in the past about the possibility of a new trail between Showboat and the Not Too Shabby glade.
> 
> I'm wondering if any regrading of Showboat will happen with the new lift install.  I think it would be worth their while to install a culvert across the width of the trail and bury the stream.  It gets pretty narrow there at the bottom, which is fine with the number skiers on it in the past, but may not be with the added traffic from the new lift.





dlague said:


> I get what you mean about the run out section of showboat.  That section gets scrapped off fast because people go sideways after building up speed going down the short steep there.  Wish everyone would just get on edge and make the turns then it would not be so bad.  I wish they would make the rest of that trail work like you said by adding a culvert pipe.



That is a _*LOT*_ of fill they would need. or a _*LOT*_ of regrading. I admit it would be nice if they could do something without changing the fall-line too much. I have a photo somewhere showing how deep that little ravine is.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 16, 2014)

no doubt, it's very deep.  

I think whatever cost they'd incur in the process of filling that Ravine, they'd recoup in reduced snowmaking expenditures opening the trail.  They blow a crap load of snow right there.


----------



## dlague (Jun 16, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> no doubt, it's very deep.
> 
> I think whatever cost they'd incur in the process of filling that Ravine, they'd recoup in reduced snowmaking expenditures opening the trail.  They blow a crap load of snow right there.



That's right!  Take a look!



Look how wide it could be!



What happens at the bottom!


----------



## Abubob (Jun 16, 2014)

This gives you a bit of an idea how deep that ravine is. This was taken where Rags to Riches and Not Too Shabby exits the woods. You look down at this and where the cat is where the snow bridge borders. So I could see adding a culvert over a portion of the width but not completely across.

Taken in Jan 2008


P1021624 by Bob Misu, on Flickr


----------



## Abubob (Jun 16, 2014)

dlague said:


> That's right!  Take a look!
> 
> View attachment 12827





What Showboat should be. by Bob Misu, on Flickr


----------



## dlague (Jun 16, 2014)

Abubob said:


> What Showboat should be. by Bob Misu, on Flickr



Yes!


----------



## canobie#1 (Jun 16, 2014)

I wonder if they could add a tree line in between.  Make a lift line trail off to the left.
http://raggedmountainresort.com/
Anyone see that they're adding new glades this season?!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 16, 2014)

The challenge with adding a tree line is getting them to grow while in the presence of snowmaking as trees don't tend to like it, especially immature trees.   It's possible, but it would take a number of a years.

I'm guessing they won't due much over on Spear.  I'd imagine Pinnacle is the big priority now that the HSQ is going in on Spear.  If they market it heavily in the fall / early winter, they should realize a healthy bump skier visits / revenue.


----------



## Abubob (Jun 17, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> If they market it heavily in the fall / early winter, they should realize a healthy bump skier visits / revenue.



Which is why they're currently working on improving the lower parking lots.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm really happy to see them having success and going through with the improvements.  It was home for two seasons.  Hard to believe just 5 years ago I was buying a pass there for $299 and could show up at 9 on most Saturdays and get a parking spot less than 100 yards from the lodge.  

I wonder once the Real Estate starts to come online if they've looked at some property on Newfound Lake.  If they were able to have a clubhouse / marina on arguably NH's most pristine large lake, you'd have a really compelling product for four season use for Boston area families.  Less than 2 hours from the city, 3 peak 300+ acre hill with each peak serviced by a high speed lift, 18 hole golf course and water sports.  You really can't do better than that at that distance from Boston.


----------



## canobie#1 (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm sure they have a lot up their sleeve.  I just hope they don't go over board on condos like the proposal says.  Way too many.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 18, 2014)

I think they'll need quite a few units honestly.  I thought I recalled them saying 800 units at one point.  That's a lot for sure, but they don't have an established town all that close to the base.  There's not much to Danbury and Bristol is 20 minutes away, so they're essentially building a community from the ground up.  In order to support 4 season amenities with staff operating those amenities, you need a critical mass of people there to make it viable.  

The character of the place is going to change a lot.


----------



## Abubob (Jul 12, 2014)

Work has started. The cable's off and the chairs are ... gone. Plus the third parking lot has new crushed stone pounded flat. Fourth lot is being expanded.




IMG_6627 by Bob Misu, on Flickr




IMG_6628 by Bob Misu, on Flickr




IMG_6629 by Bob Misu, on Flickr


----------



## Newpylong (Jul 14, 2014)

I have a feeling this install is going to be quick...


----------



## dlague (Jul 14, 2014)

Has anyone heard or mentions what will be happening with the old chair?  May be Magic could use it!


----------



## ss20 (Jul 14, 2014)

Newpylong said:


> I have a feeling this install is going to be quick...



They have no choice.   It's July 14th and nothing has been done.  It will be very interesting to watch them pull this off...


----------



## Abubob (Jul 14, 2014)

ss20 said:


> They have no choice.   It's July 14th and nothing has been done.  It will be very interesting to watch them pull this off...



Didn't Crotched start their lift removal in July with the finishing touches done on the Rocket in November?

This photo shows Cannon starting they demo of the old lift in September.



Old Lift Towers are Removed! by I am Cannon, on Flickr


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 14, 2014)

I will be interested to see where the old lift goes. I'll also be interested to see how fast the new lift goes up. Completely new hardware, towers, etc I imagine. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Quietman (Jul 14, 2014)

Abubob said:


> Didn't Crotched start their lift removal in July with the finishing touches done on the Rocket in November?



I hiked Crotched on August 26, 2012 and they were still building forms and pouring cement for many of the tower bases, and the base and summit terminals were still in the parking lot.  I would think that Ragged has time to do this.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 15, 2014)

Abubob said:


> Didn't Crotched start their lift removal in July with the finishing touches done on the Rocket in November?



Even a few years ago when Mount Snow installed the Bluebird Express, aside from doing the some of the ground work to clear the site pad for the big storage barn in the base area, they didn't start pouring any concrete for any footings until this time of July.  And they had that lift fully certified and ready to go before Thanksgiving, and that was with having to deal with all the chaos and construction delay's that Hurricane Irene caused too!

Once all the parts are on-site and the footings all set up, the actual construction of the lift from start to finish goes quite quickly thanks to helicopters and cranes!


----------



## dlague (Jul 15, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> I will be interested to see where the old lift goes. I'll also be interested to see how fast the new lift goes up. Completely new hardware, towers, etc I imagine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



That was my question a few post back - was wondering if anyone knew.


.......


----------



## Abubob (Jul 15, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> I'll also be interested to see how fast the new lift goes up. Completely new hardware, towers, etc I imagine.





dlague said:


> That was my question a few post back - was wondering if anyone knew.



I'm only guessing here but I have a suspicion that while it may start in the relatively the same spot it will offload substantially to lookers right. There was an island of trees near the top of Showboat that was removed last summer. This really didn't add to the terrain very much so it made me wonder. It would also be cool to have that little head wall drop behind the patrol station clear.


----------



## Rikka (Jul 15, 2014)

It would also be cool to have that little head wall drop behind the patrol station clear.

+1


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Newpylong (Jul 15, 2014)

ss20 said:


> They have no choice.   It's July 14th and nothing has been done.  It will be very interesting to watch them pull this off...



They should easily be able to have it done before opening day. There have been many more difficult installs done in less time.


----------



## xwhaler (Jul 15, 2014)

dlague said:


> That was my question a few post back - was wondering if anyone knew.
> 
> 
> .......


I wonder if they will keep it and use for Pinnacle Peak? Could be risky to open a new area served by that chair given the negativity surrounding the speed.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 15, 2014)

Some of the plans show shorter lower mountain lifts on both pinnacle and spear accessing real estate developments. I wouldn't be surprised if the triple is reserved for one of those projects.


----------



## dlague (Jul 15, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> I wonder if they will keep it and use for Pinnacle Peak? Could be risky to open a new area served by that chair given the negativity surrounding the speed.



That would be a bad idea!


.......


----------



## Quietman (Jul 15, 2014)

This note on the Spear Triple is from Newenglandskihistory.com

_"Initially to be placed in storage at Ragged, possibly for future on site use or sale."_


----------



## canobie#1 (Jul 16, 2014)

The lift towers are gone!


----------



## dlague (Jul 16, 2014)

canobie#1 said:


> The lift towers are gone!



That was quick!  Others were wondering if they would have time, but Okemo is further behind so the timing must be OK!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 16, 2014)

Taking one down is faster than putting one up........


----------



## canobie#1 (Jul 16, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=764194333623944&set=vb.155209207855796&type=2&theater


----------



## xlr8r (Jul 16, 2014)

Nice to see a little lift building boom this off season, it kinda feels like the 90s again with multiple resorts building new chairs after several slow years with barely any new lifts

Okemo- HS Six Pack
Ragged- HS Quad
Gore- HS Quad
Sunapee- Used HS Quad
Stratton- New Gondola Cabins and other Gondola upgrades
Stowe- Fixed Quad


----------



## Madroch (Jul 17, 2014)

I remember rumors of a new fixed grip quad at sugarbush to replace vally house- any news on that?


----------



## Tin (Jul 17, 2014)

Madroch said:


> I remember rumors of a new fixed grip quad at sugarbush to replace vally house- any news on that?



They filed permits for it with the USFS last I knew. Wish they wouldn't but given all their lift issues lately they need to do something.


----------



## xwhaler (Jul 17, 2014)

Not to derail this with other lift news but Whaleback is hoping to acquire a used T-Bar to provide quick access to the race course and be a transition to the upper mtn.


----------



## Abubob (Jul 17, 2014)

From https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...310.1073741839.155209207855796&type=1&theater


----------



## dlague (Jul 17, 2014)

Oops looks like some of the lift towers are still there!


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## canobie#1 (Jul 17, 2014)

The very top is all that is left, Both terminals still stand.  I hope the terminal for the new lift is closer to the lodges.  I wonder if the lift will start and end in different places...hmm.


----------



## dlague (Jul 17, 2014)

canobie#1 said:


> The very top is all that is left, Both terminals still stand.  I hope the terminal for the new lift is closer to the lodges.  I wonder if the lift will start and end in different places...hmm.



Closer would be nice!  But I think they would have to shift it over a bit.  Otherwise too much congestion between the 6 pak and that chair.  Although, with a faster lift the distribution might be better since the spear line is never a line to begin with.


----------



## catsup948 (Jul 18, 2014)

xlr8r said:


> Nice to see a little lift building boom this off season, it kinda feels like the 90s again with multiple resorts building new chairs after several slow years with barely any new lifts
> 
> Okemo- HS Six Pack
> Ragged- HS Quad
> ...



Don't forget Berkshire East- Fixed Quad!


----------



## catsup948 (Jul 18, 2014)

I may have to make the journey to Ragged for the first time in ten years!


----------



## soposkier (Jul 20, 2014)

Top of spear yesterday. Only a few towers remain.


----------



## Abubob (Jul 20, 2014)

Seems we just missed each other. I didn't have time to hike only a couple telephoto shots. Seems there's plenty of towers left but I'm sure they'll most likely disappear before long. 

It looks like they might be clearing to one side. What could you see?




IMG_6635 by Bob Misu, on Flickr




IMG_6634 by Bob Misu, on Flickr


----------



## Newpylong (Jul 21, 2014)

Go Ragged! Can't wait to visit again.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 21, 2014)

Good recon.  Thanks.


----------



## soposkier (Jul 21, 2014)

Couldn't tell if the earthwork taking place at the top was just a result of machinery moving around during the equipment removal phase or if it is clearing for the future terminal.


----------



## Abubob (Jul 26, 2014)

Took a swing by today and very little has changed. Just as many old towers remain as last week but some drainage control was put in place at the base, a couple spots upslope and probably where at least one new tower will go.

I hope to have an opportunity to spend some time hiking but that won't be for a couple of weeks. By then I hope there'll be a lot to see.


----------



## Abubob (Jul 30, 2014)

The way this is being removed so delicately tells me it will be sold or reused.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=770526482990729


----------



## Abubob (Aug 5, 2014)

Towers arrive:


----------



## Rikka (Aug 6, 2014)

Sweet !!!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 6, 2014)

Looks like it made the trip from SLC ok. Doppelmeyr makes good lifts.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## sull1102 (Aug 8, 2014)

Can't wait to ride this, wonder if they'll add a couple of trails off Spear. We rode the end of the Pinnacle expansion connector last year those trails look really nice and ready to go, wish they had something going up over there this summer.


----------



## Newpylong (Aug 8, 2014)

Pinnacle is going to be nice. Most expansion these days tend to me short and pretty tame, but that is legit terrain.


----------



## dlague (Aug 8, 2014)

Newpylong said:


> Pinnacle is going to be nice. Most expansion these days tend to me short and pretty tame, but that is legit terrain.



While I am looking forward to the expansion - I am please they updated the Spear lift first.


----------



## Newpylong (Aug 8, 2014)

def the right move


----------



## Abubob (Aug 9, 2014)

Not a lot goin on. Site work. Parts.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 9, 2014)

Looks like brackets for the sheave trains, cross-arms, and rebar for the base terminal.


----------



## Newpylong (Aug 11, 2014)

Crazy they took the trim off and kept the windows from the triple shack.


----------



## dlague (Aug 11, 2014)

Newpylong said:


> Crazy they took the trim off and kept the windows from the triple shack.



Need to save as much as possible I guess!


----------



## Abubob (Aug 24, 2014)

Weekend reconnaissance. Looks like the new lift will follow the old line.




Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Abubob (Aug 24, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 24, 2014)

Strange they haven't taken out all the old towers yet.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 24, 2014)

I wonder if they will use a helicopter to remove those towers and they're waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 24, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> I wonder if they will use a helicopter to remove those towers and they're waiting for it to arrive.



Or possibly a joint "pluck the old" and then fly in the new on the same day scenario.....


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 24, 2014)

drjeff said:


> Or possibly a joint "pluck the old" and then fly in the new on the same day scenario.....



Maybe. I'd say they need to put in new footings for the new towers. I'd figure that the new lift will need bigger towers.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Abubob (Aug 24, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Maybe. I'd say they need to put in new footings for the new towers. I'd figure that the new lift will need bigger towers.



it looks as if excavation for footings is going on up the entire slope.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 24, 2014)

Abubob said:


> View attachment 13325
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone




pretty large pile of dirt next to the ravine crossing Showboat.  I wonder if they'll be using that to put in a culvert and cover the stream crossing like I've mentioned they should do in the past.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 24, 2014)

Abubob said:


> it looks as if excavation for footings is going on up the entire slope.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone



Looks like it. Also looks like maybe the lift is going to run up the slope to looker's right. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 24, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Looks like it. Also looks like maybe the lift is going to run up the slope to looker's right.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


Maybe they'll cut a new double black over that way?


----------



## sull1102 (Aug 24, 2014)

Highly likely because of how the triple's unloading area was pretty small


----------



## Abubob (Aug 25, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Looks like it. Also looks like maybe the lift is going to run up the slope to looker's right.



Doesn't look that way. If you look back at the photos you'll notice a surveyors target at the base. When I walked up to the first new footing I lined up the center of that footing with the target. I then turned around. The old towers were perfectly lined up. That tells me the lift will be following the old line.


----------



## Abubob (Aug 25, 2014)

drjeff said:


> Or possibly a joint "pluck the old" and then fly in the new on the same day scenario.....



A "pluck and plant"?



deadheadskier said:


> pretty large pile of dirt next to the ravine crossing Showboat.  I wonder if they'll be using that to put in a culvert and cover the stream crossing like I've mentioned they should do in the past.



I wish this were true. Just a bridge across would be nice so you don't lose that little extra pitch.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 25, 2014)

Abubob said:


> Doesn't look that way. If you look back at the photos you'll notice a surveyors target at the base. When I walked up to the first new footing I lined up the center of that footing with the target. I then turned around. The old towers were perfectly lined up. That tells me the lift will be following the old line.



OK.  Then maybe they will be able to reuse some of the old footings up higher where the towers still stand.


----------



## Abubob (Aug 25, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> OK.  Then maybe they will be able to reuse some of the old footings up higher where the towers still stand.



I sincerely hope not. 

Here's and interesting photo taken at the Spear summit. (from http://www.newenglandskihistory.com/lifts/viewlift.php?id=713)







If they're cutting trees that far (from skiers left) what will be going there?



Top of Spear Triple by Bob Misu, on Flickr


----------



## Abubob (Sep 9, 2014)

On facebook:


----------



## Abubob (Sep 13, 2014)

Towers going up this coming Wednesday.



Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## canobie#1 (Sep 13, 2014)

I really hope triple take is spared.  That trail is AMAZING.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 13, 2014)

Abubob said:


> Towers going up this coming Wednesday.
> View attachment 13663View attachment 13664View attachment 13665
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone



Schweet.  They made the drive from SLC ok it looks like.


----------



## sull1102 (Sep 13, 2014)

Judging by the most recent pics this will be slightly straighter than the Triple was and probably end looker's left of the old line. Maybe a new trail to the right of Showboat too.


----------



## Newpylong (Sep 15, 2014)

canobie#1 said:


> I really hope triple take is spared.  That trail is AMAZING.



Why would trees no where near the lift line not be spared?


----------



## Abubob (Sep 15, 2014)

canobie#1 said:


> I really hope triple take is spared.  That trail is AMAZING.



If they ever opened Triple Take it would be amazing.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Abubob (Sep 15, 2014)

sull1102 said:


> Judging by the most recent pics this will be slightly straighter than the Triple was and probably end looker's left of the old line. Maybe a new trail to the right of Showboat too.



Another line that's always roped off. It was always there behind the patrollers shack.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Abubob (Sep 17, 2014)

This is a bit of a surprise. Posted on Ragged FB page. https://www.facebook.com/RaggedMoun...6876783689032/796876563689054/?type=1&theater


----------



## Zand (Sep 17, 2014)

That pic makes it looks like flakes are flying


----------



## dlague (Sep 17, 2014)

What is the surprise?


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 17, 2014)

1st tower is basically where the load station of the old spear was.  So, it appears the lift will start a bit closer to the lodge than the old lift did.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 18, 2014)

This is all so exciting.


----------



## Abubob (Sep 18, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> 1st tower is basically where the load station of the old spear was.  So, it appears the lift will start a bit closer to the lodge than the old lift did.



Yeah, that's it. I was thinking the pit they were excavating was to be filling in with the bottom terminal itself so to see the first tower there instead puts the terminal much farther back. Who was it that was saying that's what they'd hoped? Seems you got it.


----------



## Quietman (Sep 18, 2014)

If you look at the base of the Rocket, tower 1 is right in front of the base terminal.  I think that your seeing the same setup for the new Spear lift.


----------



## Abubob (Sep 18, 2014)

And there you have it!


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 18, 2014)

This is so exciting


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 18, 2014)

Quietman said:


> If you look at the base of the Rocket, tower 1 is right in front of the base terminal.  I think that your seeing the same setup for the new Spear lift.



yes absolutely, but where that 1st spear tower is installed is right about where the old load point was.  So, that will bring the new lift load point 40 or so feet back.  Some people want that.  I never really had an issue with where the old lift started.  

In the long run with how the two new lifts are situated, I think Ragged my look back and think it was a mistake to have the six pack be a one sided load as opposed to a straight loading point where you can have lift line Qeues on both sides.  Most of the traffic heading towards the Six comes from the skiers right side of the lift.  It doesn't make a whole lot of sense to have skiers have to circle around to the other side to load.


----------



## St. Bear (Sep 19, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> In the long run with how the two new lifts are situated, I think Ragged my look back and think it was a mistake to have the six pack be a one sided load as opposed to a straight loading point where you can have lift line Qeues on both sides.  Most of the traffic heading towards the Six comes from the skiers right side of the lift.  It doesn't make a whole lot of sense to have skiers have to circle around to the other side to load.



Not only a huge PITA in terms of skating a long ways, but you also have to people dodge at the same time, so you can't tuck and straightline it.


----------



## sull1102 (Sep 19, 2014)

The six's line is really poorly designed, why they thought it was a good idea to force people all the way around even 85% of terrain on the main peak comes down on the other side. Spear being closer is going to be nice on quiet days, but it'll be a horror show on weekends.


----------



## dlague (Sep 19, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> yes absolutely, but where that 1st spear tower is installed is right about where the old load point was.  So, that will bring the new lift load point 40 or so feet back.  Some people want that.  I never really had an issue with where the old lift started.
> 
> In the long run with how the two new lifts are situated, I think Ragged my look back and think it was a mistake to have the six pack be a one sided load as opposed to a straight loading point where you can have lift line Qeues on both sides.  Most of the traffic heading towards the Six comes from the skiers right side of the lift.  It doesn't make a whole lot of sense to have skiers have to circle around to the other side to load.





St. Bear said:


> Not only a huge PITA in terms of skating a long ways, but you also have to people dodge at the same time, so you can't tuck and straightline it.





sull1102 said:


> The six's line is really poorly designed, why they thought it was a good idea to force people all the way around even 85% of terrain on the main peak comes down on the other side. Spear being closer is going to be nice on quiet days, but it'll be a horror show on weekends.



All points are right on!  The area right below the Six Pack (circled in red below) gets way to much traffic (on weekends).  You have people returning from the Spear and beginners from Barnyard, people just walking through there after dropping skis, to people heading to the lift line and add to that those people standing around - right there!  The preferred path is to go through where the green arrow is pointing but.... where the blue line is marks where they hold races and seems to end just below where the green arrow points.  I generally will try to crank it around but almost always have to skate a little but not as much as the area that is congested.  Skating through that traffic is often difficult too.  I do think if the terminal is too far down that there will definitely be too much going on in that area.

I almost took out an old guy one time because I came in a little too fast to try and make it around - I have seen others have close calls there too!  Seems like a liability.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 19, 2014)

I agree take the green arrow route. Sometimes you need to whip around the race snow fence.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 19, 2014)

I typically try and cut over above the lift as well.  That becomes the obvious best route to those who are familiar with the mountain.  For those new to the area, they may not recognize this and hence get stuck in the two way conga line / obstacle course where you have circled red.   Also, those skiing the park, Lower Ridge, Reggae Glades etc., don't have the option of cutting above the lift.

I doubt they'd be able to adjust the load point on the lift without incurring a major expense.   It's a real head scratcher though.  If they had to go with a one side load, one would think having the load on the opposite side would've made more sense when it was installed years ago.  That's where the lodge is and the vast majority of skier traffic comes from.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 19, 2014)

Also just below where the red circle is isn't there a slight slope back to the lodge?


----------



## Abubob (Sep 19, 2014)

It should be noted that it's easy to cut around the six if you're coming down Village Green but if you're coming off Wild Side, Raggae Glades, Lower Ridge or Easy Winder you are forced to take the low road. It makes matters worse if it's a race day and it seems no one puts their skis on the rack.

As Ragged gets more popular this area will turn more and more into a zoo.

It should also be noted that the six pack was installed by the bone headed former owners who deserved to lose the area and that present management has inherited a lot of head aches. One of which was apparently a botched attempt to put a culvert across Showboat. Since that was never developed the area turned itself into a wet land so special permits were needed to facilitate the new chair installation.


----------



## machski (Sep 19, 2014)

I seem to recall they got the summit six because they were able to jump in on a lift that was canceled last minute by another resort.  If said lift had been ordered with a side load and already built for the previous customer, I'm sure Ragged had to take it as built for the discount they got.  So yes, not the ideal load but my guess is this is the reason it is the way it is.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 19, 2014)

That makes sense machski.  The Six predates my exposure to Ragged, but as I understand it the prior owners didn't have deep pockets and were kind of "hacks" when it came to running a ski area.  Getting the lift on discount would explain it's current set up.

Here's a question.  If the lift was bought as a side load and assuming it can't be changed to a traditional straight load, I wonder if it would be possible to change the orientation to load from the other side.  Aside from running the gears in the opposite direction and putting on new chairlift grips, all that would be required is moving the bottom and top lift shacks (bottom being very expensive as it houses the engine) to the alternate side.  Not cheap, but I would think it would be option. 

That would solve the current problem several here are addressing.  And looking towards the future with Pinnacle Peak coming online, an even greater amount of traffic will be coming from the skiers right side of the lift.  Not a high priority today, but I'll be interested to see if they do change the orientation years down the line.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 20, 2014)

I think another solution is to also have a line on the other side but bring it around to meet up with the other side. Some reconfiguration of the line itself not the load could help out.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 20, 2014)

I've thought about that.  The challenge is there is so very little space between the lift and the lodges to do it.


----------



## dlague (Sep 20, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I've thought about that.  The challenge is there is so very little space between the lift and the lodges to do it.



The simplest solution - tear down the small building closest to six pack to make more room and start the line at the bottom of the lift rather than off to the side!  No one would have to ski around an the traffic would be reduced to a great degree!


.......


----------



## machski (Sep 20, 2014)

DHS, swinging the lift the other way would likely require a ton of re-engineering.  The towers and carrier sheaves are set to handle the rider weights on one side for ski lifts so you would need to swap out all those on every tower as well as base terminal equip.  Pretty pricey.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 20, 2014)

No doubt.  It would be a considerable expense.  Probably never happen.  Just thinking of solutions to what is currently a problem at Ragged.  

Maybe it won't be as much of an issue when Pinnacle Peak comes online though.  There's some decent pitch and a tad more vertical over there.  I hope the trail designs are good without numerous intersections like you experience on Ragged proper.  If done right, it could be the main crowd draw on the mountain.


----------



## Abubob (Sep 20, 2014)

More to come:




Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Abubob (Sep 20, 2014)

dlague said:


> The simplest solution - tear down the small building closest to six pack to make more room and start the line at the bottom of the lift rather than off to the side!  No one would have to ski around an the traffic would be reduced to a great degree!



That is one of the newest buildings. It showcases the future development of the resort. It has a nifty diorama of the ski area. Ask to check it out next time you're there. Other than that I agree it's in a bad spot.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 20, 2014)

Abubob said:


> More to come:
> 
> View attachment 13751
> 
> ...



beautiful sight


----------



## dlague (Sep 21, 2014)

Abubob said:


> That is one of the newest buildings. It showcases the future development of the resort. It has a nifty diorama of the ski area. Ask to check it out next time you're there. Other than that I agree it's in a bad spot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone



I have seen it when the new ownership took over!  That is pretty cool.   But .....


.......


----------



## Abubob (Sep 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 21, 2014)

What is that ramp looking thing crossing the 1st picture?


----------



## machski (Sep 21, 2014)

I think its a carpet lift


----------



## canobie#1 (Sep 21, 2014)

That was quick.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 21, 2014)

canobie#1 said:


> That was quick.




Ditto. 

How long did it take to put all the towers in? 1 to 2 days? Pretty damn quick.


----------



## Abubob (Sep 21, 2014)

Full set of photos from this weekend recon. These should be better quality viewed on Flickr.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/wasabibob/sets/72157647455557179/


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 21, 2014)

Looking nice.




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Sep 21, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> What is that ramp looking thing crossing the 1st picture?



It is the magic carpet lift from barnyard. 


.......


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Sep 21, 2014)

Abubob said:


> Full set of photos from this weekend recon. These should be better quality viewed on Flickr.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/wasabibob/sets/72157647455557179/



Very psyched about this lift.  Definetely think I'll be spending a few spontaneous sick days at Ragged this season.

Abubob the first picture in your flickr set (looking across the pond to the ski area) is very nice.


----------



## Rikka (Sep 21, 2014)

Spear Mountain Flyer  !!


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Abubob (Sep 21, 2014)

skifastr said:


> Very psyched about this lift.  Definetely think I'll be spending a few spontaneous sick days at Ragged this season.
> 
> Abubob the first picture in your flickr set (looking across the pond to the ski area) is very nice.



Thanks, skifastr. Drop me a pm when you're starting to feel a bit queasy.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 22, 2014)

So here's a dumb question regarding the Six Pack: though it is set up to load on the side, what is stopping them from just reorienting the line to the back?  I don't think that there is anything specifically engineered or set up for a side load...except maybe the location of the stop bar and switches.  Maybe I'm being naive.  

And as to other ideas: Alta's Sugarloaf is a side load but their line is directly behind the lift and winds around to the side.  Pictures explain it better than words:







That is no a good picture....the skier on looker's left is where the line now goes over to now.  The corral is now right in the open area right there and it turns around to the side area.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Sep 22, 2014)

If lifts designed for side load have the chairs connect to the haul rope sooner than lifts where you face uphill when loading, that would present a problem.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 22, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> So here's a dumb question regarding the Six Pack: though it is set up to load on the side, what is stopping them from just reorienting the line to the back?  I don't think that there is anything specifically engineered or set up for a side load...except maybe the location of the stop bar and switches.  Maybe I'm being naive.
> 
> And as to other ideas: Alta's Sugarloaf is a side load but their line is directly behind the lift and winds around to the side.  Pictures explain it better than words:
> 
> ...



As others have said the distance between it and the lodge and the slope prevents it.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 22, 2014)

skifastr said:


> If lifts designed for side load have the chairs connect to the haul rope sooner than lifts where you face uphill when loading, that would present a problem.



In my experience that is not the case....the chairs still transition at the same place on Peruvian at Snowbird, etc.


----------



## Abubob (Sep 22, 2014)

I know when Ragged was trying out RFIDs they had entrance points on both sides. What I can't remember is what happened at the loading point.


----------



## dlague (Sep 22, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> So here's a dumb question regarding the Six Pack: though it is set up to load on the side, what is stopping them from just reorienting the line to the back?  I don't think that there is anything specifically engineered or set up for a side load...except maybe the location of the stop bar and switches.  Maybe I'm being naive.
> 
> And as to other ideas: Alta's Sugarloaf is a side load but their line is directly behind the lift and winds around to the side.  Pictures explain it better than words:
> 
> ...



I agree I posted the same suggestion.  The line does not need to start by the spear lift!


.......


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 22, 2014)

Abubob said:


> I know when Ragged was trying out RFIDs they had entrance points on both sides. What I can't remember is what happened at the loading point.



I take it that they scrapped the RFID idea?  Seems like an expensive thing for an area of that size.


----------



## Abubob (Sep 22, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> I take it that they scrapped the RFID idea?  Seems like an expensive thing for an area of that size.



I think they were using EB-5 money because there was an attendant for each entrance. Seemed like thru were trying to fulfill requirements. They dropped it mighty fast; only had it one season.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## machski (Sep 22, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> In my experience that is not the case....the chairs still transition at the same place on Peruvian at Snowbird, etc.



True, but often the straight line acceleration is faster than would happen with a straight load.  It might be an easy adjustment to fix though.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 23, 2014)

Both the Snowshed & Ramshead quads at K are examples of lifts that used to load straight but now load sideways. All you K haters know K wouldn't spend any money just to change that.


----------



## machski (Sep 24, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Both the Snowshed & Ramshead quads at K are examples of lifts that used to load straight but now load sideways. All you K haters know K wouldn't spend any money just to change that.



Yes, but I don't believe K operates either of these lifts at their full design speed.  So if they only run at say 700 or 800 FPM, the terminal speed is super slow allowing you to side load on a lift designed for straight in loading.


----------



## Abubob (Sep 28, 2014)

*Weekend Update: *Took a hike up Showboat across the saddle and down Wildside.




P9284230 by Bob Misu, on Flickr




P9284255 by Bob Misu, on Flickr




P9284268 by Bob Misu, on Flickr




P9284272 by Bob Misu, on Flickr




P9284312 by Bob Misu, on Flickr

Whole set: https://www.flickr.com/photos/wasabibob/sets/72157648093251696/with/15199088939/


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 28, 2014)

Things are really shaping up now.  Nice pics.  Thanks.


----------



## canobie#1 (Sep 29, 2014)

Any new trails this season?


----------



## Domeskier (Sep 29, 2014)

canobie#1 said:


> Any new trails this season?



I was all set to accuse you of living under a rock, but then I realized that you are probably talking specifically about new trails at Ragged!


----------



## canobie#1 (Sep 29, 2014)

ya


----------



## Abubob (Sep 29, 2014)

canobie#1 said:


> Any new trails this season?



Only on Pinnacle.



P9284307 by Bob Misu, on Flickr


----------



## canobie#1 (Sep 29, 2014)

Those were there last season.


----------



## Abubob (Sep 30, 2014)

canobie#1 said:


> Those were there last season.



Yes they were. So ... no.


----------



## canobie#1 (Oct 1, 2014)

I can't wait to see the progress at the ski expo!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 1, 2014)

As some Pinnacle trails have been cut, they really need to get that on the new trail map pointing out the future expansion.  It would help generate some buzz for the area.


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 1, 2014)

Do people hike up to Pinnacle?  I wish I had a touring setup.


----------



## Abubob (Oct 2, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> Do people hike up to Pinnacle?  I wish I had a touring setup.



There is a hiking trail that runs from Proctor Academy across Pinnacle and Ragged Peaks. I've only read about it but no doubt threecy has hiked it many times. I wonder about the skiablity of Pinnacle's trails at this point. Might be very stumpy and .. uh well .. ragged.


----------



## Abubob (Oct 7, 2014)

New photos on Ragged's Facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/RaggedMoun...5269579516419/805268339516543/?type=1&theater


----------



## Abubob (Oct 12, 2014)

Weekend update - The base terminal coming together.




IMG_6894 by Bob Misu, on Flickr




IMG_6900 by Bob Misu, on Flickr




IMG_6899 by Bob Misu, on Flickr

It doesn't seem that the new lift is any closer to the Six Pack as this photo shows.



IMG_6905 by Bob Misu, on Flickr


----------



## canobie#1 (Oct 12, 2014)

Was the terminal for the six pack repained? It looks much darker.


----------



## Abubob (Oct 12, 2014)

canobie#1 said:


> Was the terminal for the six pack repained? It looks much darker.



Ha! Didn't even notice. They painted over the name. Come to think of it they were painting when we took our little jaunt up Showboat.




IMG_6867 by Bob Misu, on Flickr


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 12, 2014)

Interesting.  Maybe they are going to rename it as well (?)


----------



## canobie#1 (Oct 12, 2014)

Those lift poles were deff re-painted too.  It looks much nicer.  I would love a new name.  Ragged Express?


----------



## Abubob (Oct 13, 2014)

canobie#1 said:


> Ragged Express?



Marrakech


----------



## canobie#1 (Oct 13, 2014)

what?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 13, 2014)

canobie#1 said:


> what?


----------



## Abubob (Oct 13, 2014)

^^Wouldn't that be cool!?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 13, 2014)

Abubob said:


> ^^Wouldn't that be cool!?



http://www.completemorocco.com/specialist-holidays/skiing-in-morocco/


----------



## Abubob (Oct 13, 2014)

So this is where the old spear lift went.



> _*The chairlift is slow*_, and you are never far from the ground so it is great for those who are afraid of heights! At the top you will find young men offering to be your ‘guide’, and with just a few signs pointing vaguely in several directions and the boundaries being unmarked, many tourists will opt to hire them. But beware; as with Faux guides all over Morocco, they will not necessarily have any real knowledge or expertise. We would recommend a ski instructor, especially if you are a beginner or intermediate.


----------



## canobie#1 (Oct 20, 2014)

Any recent updates?


----------



## Abubob (Oct 20, 2014)

canobie#1 said:


> Any recent updates?



Nope.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## thebigo (Oct 24, 2014)

New trail map showed up on the website. Pinnacle trials and lifts added. 

http://raggedmountainresort.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/PDF-Trail-Map-page-0-800x399.jpg


----------



## Abubob (Oct 24, 2014)

thebigo said:


> New trail map showed up on the website. Pinnacle trials and lifts added.
> 
> http://raggedmountainresort.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/PDF-Trail-Map-page-0-800x399.jpg



Wow. They don't even have a third of that much completed on Pinnacle. Maybe next year they'll step thing up.


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 24, 2014)

For the life of me I can't understand why mountains that have the opportunity to start with a clean slate still decide to not create top to bottom uninterrupted runs without cross trails. 

The only one that comes to mind who has done this right is Sunday River. Their massive expansion of 1991-1995 was done right.


----------



## ss20 (Oct 24, 2014)

Newpylong said:


> For the life of me I can't understand why mountains that have the opportunity to start with a clean slate still decide to not create top to bottom uninterrupted runs without cross trails.
> 
> The only one that comes to mind who has done this right is Sunday River. Their massive expansion of 1991-1995 was done right.



Loon's South Peak.  Nice area over there. Uncrowded, 1,500 vert, fast lift, lots of choices, no interesections.


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 24, 2014)

yes, you are right! That was well done.


----------



## thebigo (Oct 24, 2014)

Newpylong said:


> For the life of me I can't understand why mountains that have the opportunity to start with a clean slate still decide to not create top to bottom uninterrupted runs without cross trails.
> 
> The only one that comes to mind who has done this right is Sunday River. Their massive expansion of 1991-1995 was done right.



Agree with you and was disappointed to see the trial cut across pinnacle. Only guess is that they are planning real estate on the outside of the trail that crosses pinnacle and they need novice access.


----------



## dlague (Oct 24, 2014)

thebigo said:


> Agree with you and was disappointed to see the trial cut across pinnacle. Only guess is that they are planning real estate on the outside of the trail that crosses pinnacle and they need novice access.



Well they can add the easiest way down or three more trails that way (upper middle and lower trail name).


----------



## Abubob (Oct 30, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/RaggedMoun...5209207855796/819180824791961/?type=1&theater


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 30, 2014)

Making progress now....


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 30, 2014)

They must be looking to increase their vertical claim with that useless trail pod at the bottom.


----------



## Abubob (Nov 12, 2014)

Cables strung and the chairs are waiting installation.




IMG_6930 by Bob Misu, on Flickr




IMG_6932 by Bob Misu, on Flickr




IMG_6931 by Bob Misu, on Flickr




IMG_6938 by Bob Misu, on Flickr


New condos going in.




IMG_6935 by Bob Misu, on Flickr


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 12, 2014)

Looking good!!!!


----------



## bobbutts (Nov 12, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> They must be looking to increase their vertical claim with that useless trail pod at the bottom.


They stand to gain just under 250' of vertical drop if you believe my placement and google earth's elevations.  Looks like a consistent easy pitch for a mile with 850 vert, I think it would be a beginner/intermediate favorite.  My interpretation of their proposed lift:







It should compare nicely to a well known and popular competitor's beginner/intermediate lift.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm pretty certain the primary purpose of that lift is to service real estate and there won't be much ski terrain.  You probably are right in that they will advertise additional vertical


----------



## bobbutts (Nov 12, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm pretty certain the primary purpose of that lift is to service real estate and there won't be much ski terrain.  You probably are right in that they will advertise additional vertical


It's a mile long, so it will either be detachable or painfully slow.  If it's a detachable, I'd be surprised if there wasn't relatively major terrain also.  My vote is with this is an actual terrain expansion over there, not just a real estate project with supporting lift.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 12, 2014)

Maybe.  Thought I saw a master plan drawing with just a lift and a couple trail serving a bunch of RE.  Thought Bob said they saved the Spear lift also


----------



## bobbutts (Nov 12, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Maybe.  Thought I saw a master plan drawing with just a lift and a couple trail serving a bunch of RE.  Thought Bob said they *saved the Spear lift* also


Ouch, if there is any lift that should be sent to the scrap heap it's that one.  I won't be surprised if you guys are right about the real estate and vertical bump rather than serious pod.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 12, 2014)

I agree.......unless its only being used to access a RE development.    

Curious what work is going on right now on Pinnacle


----------



## canobie#1 (Nov 16, 2014)

The chairs are on!

Here is some more improvements for this season:
-2 new restaurants
- Elmwood lodge renovations
-New houses being built in the barnyard area
-Six pack lift was repainted
-BRAND NEW glades in the ravine!


The lift going down to New Canada Rd will most likely be a carpet system lift, something similar to Skyline quad at sugaloaf. 
Pinnacle peak will have a high speed quad.


----------



## Tin (Nov 16, 2014)

Isn't the ravine just one big glade at this point? lol

I need to get up there again this year.


----------



## Abubob (Nov 17, 2014)

Tin said:


> Isn't the ravine just one big glade at this point? lol



Probably similar to Cannon ie. new "marked" glades.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 17, 2014)

Abubob said:


> Probably similar to Cannon ie. new "marked" glades.


 You locally cut glades?


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 17, 2014)

There's not much left to cut in the Ravine.  Hell, they really need to start planting some trees in certain areas.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 18, 2014)

They have a photo on their Facebook page, you can clearly see the trails on Pinnacle. They look a little further along, but just might be me. Either way, the one to the looker's left of the liftline looks amazing.

https://www.facebook.com/RaggedMoun...5209207855796/830058770370833/?type=1&theater


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 18, 2014)

From that picture it doesn't appear they will be expanding to the summit of Pinnacle; more the lower shoulder.  That kind of stinks as the best pitch is up near the summit.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 19, 2014)

We knew this based on the trail designs though.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 19, 2014)

Maybe my memory is foggy, but I thought the model they had in the discovery center by the lift shack showed the lift going to Pinnacles summit and saying it was 200 feet higher in elevation than Ragged proper.


----------



## canobie#1 (Nov 21, 2014)

They do.  I'm not positive but I think they did say that there would be more vertical on pinnacle.  I think that Pinnacle is really looking good.  But I wonder if it's too flat?


----------



## Abubob (Nov 22, 2014)

Penultimate weekend update: Testing the Spear Mt Express









IMG_7067 by Bob Misu, on Flickr


----------



## Abubob (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 22, 2014)

Beautiful.  That is a HUGE improvement for them.


----------



## EPB (Nov 23, 2014)

If only Attitash would get the memo


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 23, 2014)

eastern powder baby said:


> If only Attitash would get the memo


The problem with Attitash is location.  No one (as far as I know) has ever been able to make a profit on it.  I've skied there enough to know that it is a great area but:
1. Its elevation is low, so it doesn't hold snow as well as most of the Whites.
2. To get there from the southwest requires driving past Waterville, Loon, Cannon and Bretton Woods; or from the southeast requires passing Cranmore - and then passing up Black and/or Wildcat to make the left instead of the right turn at Glen.

As best as I know, in the "ASC Fire Sale", Peak Resorts wanted Mt. Snow (which everybody has made money on), but it was packaged with Attitash.  It will be interesting if Peak Resorts, who now owns Wildcat, is able to joint market Attitash and Wildcat in a way to make both profitable. 

Peak did spend a good bit on Snowmaking at Attitash and IMO, if marketing can convince people to come there, it is one of the best three areas in NH as far as terrain is concerned.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 23, 2014)

Just to let ya know you do not drive past Black to get to Attitash. You do drive by it to get to Wildcat.


----------



## canobie#1 (Nov 23, 2014)

Attitash has plenty of business to open a high speed. IMO with the exception of the right side of bear peak, attitash sucks. Way too many cut backs, flat spots and overall just a crappy mountain. Avenger, Illusion, wandering skis and broken arrow are the only trails that stand out to me. If they get a high speed, it would improve the place and their business. 
Back to ragged, it's going to be a huge improvement for them and it's going to finally place them with the big boys.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 23, 2014)

I can't wrap my head around someone liking the terrain at Ragged over Attitash and I had a pass to Ragged for a couple seasons.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 23, 2014)

canobie#1 said:


> Back to ragged, it's going to be a huge improvement for them and it's going to finally place them with the big boys.



I don't believe this and won't until i see it.


----------



## sull1102 (Nov 23, 2014)

As a Waterville regular up until a few years ago I must say Ragged could give WV a run for its money on a good day and that was with the Triple so I'm excited to see what this brings. The ride is so much shorter than say Loon or Cannon too even though those mountains both have it beat, Cannon by a mile with terrain.


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 23, 2014)

canobie#1 said:


> Attitash has plenty of business to open a high speed. ...


Peak Resorts has limited resources and has enough high interest debt to make their IPO unattractive.  They have to decide where they'll get the most bang for the buck in choosing where to invest those limited resources and (IMO) Attitash isn't the place.  I think they will replace the "Sunbrook FG Quad" at Mt. Snow, long before you see them put a new HS-detachable at Attitash.


----------



## canobie#1 (Nov 23, 2014)

I'll take raggeds terrain over attitash's any day. 
More character and better maintained.


----------



## EPB (Nov 23, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I can't wrap my head around someone liking the terrain at Ragged over Attitash and I had a pass to Ragged for a couple seasons.



This might sound ridiculous, but I keep a rank list of places I've been in the east and I actually have Ragged ahead of Waterville but a few places behind Attitash.

Sorry to derail this thread a bit by the way. Sometimes I can't help myself when I see so many other places installing high speed lifts.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 23, 2014)

I enjoy Ragged more than Waterville with the exception being a warm spring day and Waterville having great bumps on True Grit.  

Ragged is the single worst 1000+ vert ski area in New England for moguls.  It's the #1 reason why I stopped getting a pass there.  I return each winter to check and see if things have improved as well as read everyone's TRs here and it's still pretty bad.  I love the "vibe" at Ragged. I love the Ravine and all the other trees, but they are pretty unreliable in Southern, NH.  The groomers are okay, but not plentiful.  Pinnacle will help a lot with that.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 23, 2014)

I'll take the terrain at Ragged any day over Attitash as well.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 23, 2014)

Fair enough.  Don't get it, but fair enough.  Attitash trails are much longer, FAR better pitch and the vertical is way better.  The only advantage I give Ragged is trees and that's really it.  Well, that and lifts now.


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 23, 2014)

If the trees are in play, Ragged can't be beat by any mid sized mountain. If the trees are not in play , it's a very boring mountain.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 24, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Fair enough.  Don't get it, but fair enough.  Attitash trails are much longer, FAR better pitch and the vertical is way better.  The only advantage I give Ragged is trees and that's really it.  Well, that and lifts now.



Trees at Ragged and the terrible lift system as Attitash. I hate Bear Peak so that while side is a write off for me.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 24, 2014)

What don't you like about Bear Peak?


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 24, 2014)

Ragged should be most compared to its closest competition from which they are likely going after same demographic (day trippers, possible condo buyers on mtn or in area)
Ragged, Gunstock, Sunapee

To me Sunapee has the best cruising terrain if we are sticking to groomers. Gunstock too many intersections that disrupts flow on their cruisers.
Ragged best trees and probably now best lift system to help spread crowds.


----------



## sull1102 (Nov 24, 2014)

Isn't it someday of a compliment then if we're comparing it to the big boys?


----------



## Abubob (Nov 24, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> If the trees are in play, Ragged can't be beat by any mid sized mountain. If the trees are not in play , it's a very boring mountain.


I agree with this 95%. When the ungroomed side of Showboat is skiable its a lot of fun. My beef with that is the way they've been handling the groomed side. They build of this "road" down skiers left with a berm of icy boulders blocking the best part of the fall line right down the center of the slope. Plus they block off the last section of slope directly above the ravine. I guess they're worried too many skiers would ski right into the stream. If it weren't for these foibles Showboat would be, hands down, my favorite slope there - Flying Yankee gets my nod there.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 24, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> What don't you like about Bear Peak?



The trails are 80 feet wide and nothing holds snow worth a damn.


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm not sure how this thread turned into a comparison of Attitash and Ragged, but here is my take:
Vertical: Attitash wins
Steeps: Attitash wins
Glades: Ragged wins
Proximity to metropolitan areas: Ragged wins
Availability of overnight accommodations: Attitash wins

Now EasternPowderBaby noted s/he had Attitash ahead of Ragged, but Ragged ahead of Waterville.

On SnowJournal in 2009, we put together a "best of the 1000 foot (or larger) vertical areas in NH" and the result was:
1. Wildcat
2. Cannon
3. Attitash
4. Sunapee
5. Black
5. Ragged

Note neither Loon nor Waterville were in the top 5!

deadheadskier said: "Ragged is the single worst 1000+ vert ski area in New England for moguls."

I went there a couple of times last season.  I thought that Sweepstakes skied a lot like MRG's Canyon; there were wonderful bumps on both the east side of Exhibition and through the Reggae (faux-)Glade.  Ragged's biggest problems: Not enough snow to keep the glades open for much of the season and no true steep of any length, (except in the glades).

I've got to agree with sull1102's comment: "Isn't it someday of a compliment then if we're comparing it (i.e. Ragged) to the big boys?"


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 24, 2014)

Maybe you have a different definition of good bumps than I do.  In all of those locations, I've found the bumps to be fair at best each of the past 6 seasons.  Each of those trails except for Sweepstakes gets skied by a lot of lower level skiers.  Everyone has to start somewhere, but such skiers don't make for good bumps.  The biggest problem in southern NH regarding moguls is lack of natural snowfall.  Sunapee gets this and seeds Goose and a Sunnyside trail accordingly to make up for the deficiency in natural snow.  Pat's Peak doesn't seed Hurricane, but they pound it with snowmaking and don't groom it.  Pat's and Sunapee are the only Southern NH areas with decent bumps IMO.  Ragged, Crotched and Gunstock are all pretty awful regarding bumps.  No clue if Granite and McIntyre have decent bumps, but they are off my radar anyways.


----------



## bobbutts (Nov 24, 2014)

Mac doesn't have bumps.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 24, 2014)

While we are on the topic of S NH bump runs,Whaleback has very nice bumps on The Face as well as sometimes smaller ones on Bougainvillea


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 24, 2014)

I've heard that about Whaleback and see them driving by all the time.  One of these days I'll get back there.  Always seems I've already got plans skiing somewhere in VT when I get up that way.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 24, 2014)

Probably best to wait until Feb/March when they have a good amount of snow both made and natural...they do training there with Evan Dybvig so if you can look at the calendar and see when they have a bump competition going on going on either side of that will likely yield good results.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 24, 2014)

don't forget the bumps on the other front two, jawbone and blowhole too! Oops I am off topic on Whaleback too.


----------



## Abubob (Nov 24, 2014)

Newpylong said:


> Oops I am off topic on Whaleback too.


Hijack of the month. I'll get things back on track with my first ride in the new Spear lift. Promise. btw The best moguls at Ragged are usually on Birches or Sweepstakes but I agree they don't really compete with places like True Grit at Waterville.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 24, 2014)

Right, because there's not enough natural......they need to seed.  Preferably Showboat.  I figure maybe someday a manager over there will read one of these threads.  My comments as a pass holder for two years fell on deaf ears.  :lol:


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 26, 2014)

Ragged just posted the lift spinning on facebook

Not sure if the link will work from non mobile devices but here it is anyways 

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=833424136700963&id=155209207855796&refid=17


----------



## Abubob (Dec 8, 2014)

This is posted on Ragged's web site:

The Construction of  the Spear Mountain Express is almost complete. Projected opening day for the brand new high-speed detachable quad isDecember 20, 2014.


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 30, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/RaggedMoun...5209207855796/852403891469654/?type=1&theater

Serious snowmaking on Showboat.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 30, 2014)

Sweet! For those of you that refuse to succumb to the tyranny of Facebook ...


----------



## ss20 (Dec 30, 2014)

Loving the sleek Doppelmayr chairs.  Never liked those ugly grips that stick out though.


----------



## canobie#1 (Dec 30, 2014)

This style is  my favorite type of high speed chairs. Nothing sticks out And it just looks reall nice. 
I am really surprised that they are blasting away on showboat while they still haven't done any blasting on expedition or the chute. But i am happy to see showboat get it before since its superior to most of the other runs on the mountain.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 31, 2014)

ss20 said:


> Loving the sleek Doppelmayr chairs.





canobie#1 said:


> This style is  my favorite type of high speed chair it just looks real nice.


Just want to feel it & touch it.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 31, 2014)

canobie#1 said:


> I am really surprised that they are blasting away on showboat while they still haven't done any blasting on expedition or the chute. But i am happy to see showboat get it before since its superior to most of the other runs on the mountain.



I assume you mean Exhibition but what is the "chute"? Are you thinking of the Headwall? Anyway the reason should be obvious. They want people to ride the new lift so they're gonna give them more terrain over there. Hopefully they'll also start making snow on Cardigan Turnpike and open it all up.

Btw I heard at the Flying Monkey that the old triple will be moved over to where the existing double is. I suggested it would be better over on Wildside where a double chair used to be and terminated at the late Raggamuffins Lodge.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 31, 2014)

Agreed.  Having a dedicated park lift makes sense.  It would reduce traffic off the top of the 6 pack.


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 31, 2014)

I think putting the lift back on Wild Side would be better too. Gets you some terrain if the 6 is down and get's people off it. It's plenty long enough.


----------



## skifastinvt (Jan 1, 2015)

I would think it would be hard to justify such a large expense to replace he village green lift with the old spear triple, especially with new terrain ready to be developed on Pinnacle. Does anyone know if village green has passed inspection?  It doesn't look like its part of the operational plan this year.  The summit six is such a quick ride to the summit (and there are numerous routes to spread out traffic), I don't see a need for a lift to the top of the terrain park.  Replacing village green double makes sense as a beginner lift only if the existing lift can not pass inspection (which would not surprise me).

i was at the mountain today.  A few things to share:

i was very disappointed to see a lack of urgency in snow making today.  There were a handful of guns running on lower Yankee, but everything was shut down by 10am.  It was 26 degrees and the pond looked to be full.  They have hammered showboat (15 ft whales) for the past few days, but why let off the gas now?  Getting cardigan or exhibition open for late weekend would have been nice to see.  Does it take them a full day to re-route water to fire up exhibition (which I assume is next on the list) or is there a system problem/freeze up?  

That said, the ski product was ok considering the warm up from a week ago.  Ragged is so close to being a major player, but not making snow today when Sunapee is cranking it out and opening new terrain daily really illustrates the difference.  As always, nice vibe around the lodge and mountain.  New chairs and restaurant setup are a nice improvement.

When asking about a logo item in the ski shop the sales associate mentioned they sold out last season and didn't re-order on account of the possible name change.  Has anyone heard this?  Is ragged mountain a little too "ragged" as a name for the new development?  How about Pinnacle Resort at Ragged Mountain?


----------



## doublediamond (Jan 1, 2015)

ss20 said:


> Never liked those ugly grips that stick out though.



Look at any other detacable grip out there -- they hall have one or two wheels sticking out.  All detachable grips stick out on the outside of the hanger arm.  You need to balance the chair left-right as it passes through the terminals and to do that you need two sets of wheels, one on the inside and one on the outside of the hanger arm.


----------



## doublediamond (Jan 1, 2015)

skifastinvt said:


> i was very disappointed to see a lack of urgency in snow making today.  There were a handful of guns running on lower Yankee, but everything was shut down by 10am.  It was 26 degrees and the pond looked to be full.  They have hammered showboat (15 ft whales) for the past few days, but why let off the gas now?  Getting cardigan or exhibition open for late weekend would have been nice to see.  Does it take them a full day to re-route water to fire up exhibition (which I assume is next on the list) or is there a system problem/freeze up?



What was the humidity?  Was there an inversion?  Was it forecasted to get warmer?  Do they have the nozzles? 

The thing is you don't know the boatloads of variables with snowmaking.  And besides, 26-wetbulb is very marginal snowmaking.  It is far better use of resources to shut 'er down, and make snow when it gets colder.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 1, 2015)

It was plenty cold at Cannon to make snow today and they had several guns going around the mountain.   That said, the conditions were freaking terrible.  I had a good time, but it was severe boiler plate over 90% of the open terrain.

I wouldn't think it to be that much warmer at Ragged such that they couldn't blow snow, but maybe.  My only thought is that perhaps they didn't want to blow Exhibition during operational hours over the holiday week, so that the guests don't get blasted on the chairs.  Perhaps the water in the pond is slated for Exhibition and that's why they weren't blowing Cardigan.


----------



## dlague (Jan 1, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> It was plenty cold at Cannon to make snow today and they had several guns going around the mountain.   That said, the conditions were freaking terrible.  I had a good time, but it was severe boiler plate over 90% of the open terrain.
> 
> I wouldn't think it to be that much warmer at Ragged such that they couldn't blow snow, but maybe.  My only thought is that perhaps they didn't want to blow Exhibition during operational hours over the holiday week, so that the guests don't get blasted on the chairs.  Perhaps the water in the pond is slated for Exhibition and that's why they weren't blowing Cardigan.



God meeting you today and doing a quarter of a run.  As far as Ragged - hoping things improve since we hope to be there Sunday otherwise it will be Cannon again which I hope improves by then too.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 1, 2015)

Definitely!!!  Will catch up on that beer and more runs next time!


----------



## Brad J (Jan 1, 2015)

dlague said:


> God meeting you today and doing a quarter of a run.  As far as Ragged - hoping things improve since we hope to be there Sunday otherwise it will be Cannon again which I hope improves by then too.



Deadheadskier is a good skier but God , not sure about that!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 1, 2015)

:lol:   if I were God, Cannon would have been waist deep blower today


----------



## Abubob (Jan 1, 2015)

Skied Ragged today too. Wasn't even gonna go out at all. Was just gonna vegetate but a friend called and asked if I'd like to go. So I hopped on Liftopia and got a $45 ticket - not the best bargain but it'll do in a pinch.

Glad I went. It wasn't very cold but a bit breezy. Conditions were hard pack with some loose granular. Finally got to ride the Spear Express. Sweet! I didn't time it. Took several runs on Flying Yankee. I heard that Cardigan is the next slope to get some snow. Some techs were there getting ready to start the water flow there late in the day.

More news: the Olde Triple will replace the Village Green Double but they're going to extent it to the top of Newfound Ridge. I'd hate to see that slow lift put over on the new terrain. They'd only have to replace it. (When is the lift going in over there?)

Haven't heard anything about a new name. That could be interesting - Danbury Ridge? - which would be kind of a meh sort of thing.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 1, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> :lol:   if I were God, Cannon would have been waist deep blower today


I'd vote for you on that promise alone.


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 2, 2015)

Abubob said:


> Skied Ragged today too. Wasn't even gonna go out at all. Was just gonna vegetate but a friend called and asked if I'd like to go. So I hopped on Liftopia and got a $45 ticket - not the best bargain but it'll do in a pinch.
> 
> Glad I went. It wasn't very cold but a bit breezy. Conditions were hard pack with some loose granular. Finally got to ride the Spear Express. Sweet! I didn't time it. Took several runs on Flying Yankee. I heard that Cardigan is the next slope to get some snow. Some techs were there getting ready to start the water flow there late in the day.
> 
> ...



The current lift doesn't line up to come anywhere near the top of Newfound. If it's extended where it is now it will dump out right where the old lift did atop Wild Side.

Or are they really going to go with a new alignment to come out top of Newfound? Seems awfully close to the top of the 6 to make sense...


----------



## dlague (Jan 2, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> :lol:   if I were God, Cannon would have been waist deep blower today



That would have been nice!


----------



## dlague (Jan 2, 2015)

Brad J said:


> Deadheadskier is a good skier but God , not sure about that!!



Damn auto correct!  I cannot really say whether God was even skiing yesterday!


----------



## Abubob (Jan 2, 2015)

dlague said:


> Damn auto correct!  I cannot really say whether God was even skiing yesterday!


I'm sure God is a real powder snob but he can ski where ever he likes - so he's probably skiing in the Alps right now.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 28, 2015)

Okay, last installment on this. Seemed an appropriate time with Spear Peak fully open.




P1284461 by Bob Misu, on Flickr




P1284462 by Bob Misu, on Flickr




P1284460 by Bob Misu, on Flickr




P1284456 by Bob Misu, on Flickr


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 29, 2015)

Skied Ragged yesterday with a big crew of friends. What a day! Top day of the season for me so far.
The Spear chair really is a game changer....lapped that and hit up the Ravine nearly every run. Nice mix of steep/techy stuff in there mixed with open woods where you can really charge through.
Nice under utilized glades off Cardigan on Spear as well...Gobblers Knob/Devils Den. If Ragged can get their snowmaking figured out I see no reason why they can't start stealing market share from Sunapee/Gunstock and maybe Crotched.

It really does have the best terrain to lift setup in Central/Southern NH.
Food at Birches was decent but service very slow---after a bad pizza on the other side a couple weeks ago I'm not impressed with the new restaurant offerings.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 29, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> after a bad pizza on the other side a couple weeks ago I'm not impressed with the new restaurant offerings.


Their pizza has always been terrible. After they first put in the pizza oven - what three or fours years ago they were actually handing out free pizzas to folks as they left and saying stuff like "Oh, it's really good!". I took one but it was awful. Typical NH pizza - like they really have no idea. So they food is about as good as their snowmaking?


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 29, 2015)

They should offer food other than just bad pizza from that side. Its a nicer room/bar then the Birches side.
I wanted to go there yesterday for lunch but only Birches was open midweek.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 29, 2015)

It seems so odd to me that they moved pizza service over to the Tallulahs side.  Did they put in a new oven over there?  It used to just have the panini making station.  I'm not sure why they moved away from that as they were pretty good.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 29, 2015)

The downstairs caf offered some nice chicken stew for $6.50. :roll:


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 29, 2015)

Regardless of what they do with the food IMHO they should make the now StoneHearth Pizza (formerly Tallulahs) the main bar. 
Open Birches on wknds but the now pizza side is bigger, brighter, better bar and nice with the fireplace on the end.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 29, 2015)

Also, the beer selection on tap is severely lacking at both places. No IPAs on draft at either location?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 29, 2015)

I only ate at the Birches side once.  I think last year.  Had the best pulled pork sandwich I've ever had.  When I had a pass, Tallulahs is where I ate.

I'm interested to see what Tallulahs looks like now with a pizza oven in it.  I'm having a hard time imaging it.

I'll be there sometime in the coming weeks.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 29, 2015)

The food was definitely good on the Birches side yesterday---no complaints there. It was the service that was largely terrible given the relatively few ppl in there.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 29, 2015)

That doesn't surprise me.  I've often found the staff at Ragged to be a little too laid back.  

Except for that one female liftie they had about five years ago.  Best I've ever seen


----------



## boofenstien (Jan 29, 2015)

Got up there for the first time ever yesterday with the wife, had a blast hitting the dropoff the groomer track on skiers right showboat early. had heard the tree skiing in the Ravine was awesome and was not disappointed.  Had fun getting some untracked lines throughout the day in there and over off the far left side of the 6-pack (but man does that runout suck).

Will definitely be back there!


----------



## dlague (Jan 29, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Regardless of what they do with the food IMHO they should make the now StoneHearth Pizza (formerly Tallulahs) the main bar.
> Open Birches on wknds but the now pizza side is bigger, brighter, better bar and nice with the fireplace on the end.



That has and still is the main bar.  What other bar is there?  I have skied Ragged for 12 year and always saw the area now known as StoneHearth Pizza to be the main bar.  Nice thing - they let you bring cafeteria food in there.

You are right overall food is not that great!  They should have a burger on the StoneHearth Pizza area.  And they definitely need a better beer selection.  They will have Harpoon this Saturday for a bit.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 29, 2015)

Where what is now Birches, there's always been a bar facing the kitchen area.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 29, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Where what is now Birches, there's always been a bar facing the kitchen area.



And there still is but its small and much too cramped.   The Tallulah side bar is much better and I would have that open 7 days a week with Birches just on busy wknds


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 29, 2015)

agreed.


----------

